# Elite Snow & AutoSmart Hazsafe REVIEW



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

The Products: Elite Snow (ES) & AutoSmart Hazsafe (HS)

Price Point: ES 1ltr £4.99 5ltr £13.49 / HS £10.99

















*Items within the thread where used if different bottles to stop cross contamination..*










Tested on: Suraru Impreza 2005 WRB

2Weeks of dirt...




































Manufacturers 'Blurb':

ES, NEW IMPROVED FORMULA - MORE FOAM, SUPERIOR CLEANING ACTION!
This prestige car wash foam is the result of extensive engineering and development, and is ideal for use with the Gilmour Foamaster I & II Professional Foam Guns or a pressure washer foam lance.
Superior concentrated formula
Produces thick blanket of foam
Completely safe on all paint finishes
Does not strip wax
Superior cleaning action
Reduces need for contact washing, therefore minimising risk of swirls

HS, 
An excellent AUTOSMART HAZSAFE NON CAUSTIC TFR, designed with operator safety in mind. Leaves a shiny finish and is ideal on all aluminium and bright work.
Easy to apply. Both was used with same amount, 150ml approx, poured into 1ltr bottle and topped up with waster and foamed car.

Instructions:

Packaging: standard 5ltr bottles both had ready to follow instructions to follow

Product & Fragrance: NONE

Cleaning Power:

ES, seemed to come out thinker than the HS but broke down quite quickly, both left for 5 minutes to dwell, the HS was not as foamy as the EC but did not seem to stay on the panel longer and break down more slowly, both removed a good amount of dirt before rinsing off,

Finish : Both products left the car pre-washed ready for the next stage of an hand wash, both removed a good amount of dirt from the panel before the main wash.



















Durability: 
AS time laps









ES time laps









ES - Please time time laps Photos
AS - Please see time laps Photos

Value: Both only use a small amount of product, I used a 1ltr bottle with both products, but you will also need the following equipment, pressure washer and foam lance, or a hosepipe type form gun.

OVERALL:
ES, I give the a user rating of *75%*
HS, I give this a user rating of *80%*










_________


----------

